# Update on Voodoo



## xxs (Jul 26, 2008)

Here she is at 2 weeks. She is such a little pistol!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 26, 2008)

*Aw shes a cuty!*


----------



## xxs (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks! She is little too...she could run under her mama when she was born. I think she will probably be around 31-32" at maturity.


----------



## Jill (Jul 26, 2008)

She's adorable


----------



## SWA (Jul 27, 2008)

Awe, such a pretty girl!



TOO ADORABLE!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 27, 2008)

What a cutie! I love little appy butts, LOL!


----------



## Cara (Jul 28, 2008)

awe what a lil spit fire eh! cute!


----------



## xxs (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks so much,Ladies! And, yes, Cara, she really is a spitfire! LOL! Her favorite thing to do is to go racing and bucking and run up to mom and kick her in the cannons!! Dream is really tired of her!


----------

